# Overclocking a Q6600 B3 Rev.



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

After finally pulling together quality parts that have built up over the past 2 years, I am eager to enter the realms of overclocking and improve the potential of my PC for the *first time*.


*System Specs:*
Antec Nine Hundred Two Case with two 120mm intake, one 120mm and 200mm exhaust
Corsair TX850W
*Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR (rev. 1.0)*
*Intel Q6600 B3 rev. @ 266MHz x 9*
*Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 rev. 2 with Arctic Silver 5 between the heatsink and CPU*
*4GB OCZ Gold PC2-6400 @ 800MHz (2:3 ratio) 5-5-5-18*
HIS ATI HD 4870 IceQ 4+ Turbo 1GB @ 810MHz Core, 1100MHz Memory
Samsung F3 1TB


I am hoping to get my Q6600 overclocked to *above 3GHz* for standard 24/7 use, with CPU intensive tasks including utilising *Adobe CS and gaming*.


I recently decided to enter the BIOS and alter various settings, not including voltage, however unfortunately everything went wrong and my PC had to reset to default values, hence me coming here for quality advice.


Here are my CPU idle temperatures using *Core Temp* with no offset (I usually enter a 5C offset for a 90C Tj. max equivalent):









Here are my component temperatures using *HWMonitor*, which reports very different values to Core Temp, maybe due to it taking my CPU as a G0 revision (note mine is *B3*) with a 100C Tj. max:









*My BIOS reports 30C-33C*.


Images of temperatures when using OCCT for 20 minutes (note 15C offset to Core Temp, i.e. 100C Tj. max):
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/Capture-10.png
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/2010-06-02-13h56-CPU1.png
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/2010-06-02-13h56-CPU2.png
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/2010-06-02-13h56-CPU3.png
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/2010-06-02-13h56-CPU4-1.png
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/CoreTempOCCT.png


Using Prime95 and small FFTs causes temperatures to rise to a maximum of 52C according to Core Temp.


Here are pictures of what my BIOS clocking page looks like:
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/Image022.jpg
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/Image023.jpg
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/Image024.jpg
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/Image025.jpg
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x82/dealmaster13/Image026.jpg


Step by step instructions relevant to my setup would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance,
Oliver


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Update:

I increased my FSB by 10MHz at a time until I hit 316MHz, which is when the PC failed to boot. I tried increasing my CPU core voltage alone from 1.28750 to 1.30000, however it still failed to boot.

So currently I am stuck at 306MHz (BIOS temps increased by 1-3C), not knowing where to go next.

In the mean time, I will be sure to run an OCCT stress test for 1 hour.

Again, directions are much appreciated.

Oliver


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I looked at the ocz link for your ram, it's 1.8v, but ocz warranties it up to 2.1v with their EVP. I'd try bumping it up a notch, normally I use asus, with those you set the voltage you want, gigabyte has you add to the standard 1.8. So, the way it should work is change the DRAM Voltage from auto to +0.1 to give 1.9 volts. However, if it would take a lot of steps to get there, try something smaller.

Your pci-e frequency is on auto, change that to 100. 

Keep an eye on your ram frequency, when you increase the bus speed, aside from the cpu, it also increases the ram. Getting too high and you pc will not boot. You'll need to change the divider, get the ram down to a manageable speed. After you change the number on the bus speed and hit enter, then the ram speed will change - Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800, in blue a few lines down. That could be what's stopping you from booting up at the higher bus speeds. 

I'm going to take a fast look at the bios in another machine, will post again in a bit.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

In Advanced Bios Features, disable CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)

OK, took a top and bottom picture of the MIT section. This is on an EP35-DS3L, should be similar. Odd, I had forgotten that it was already OC'd, thought it was back on stock.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

Meanwhile, I ran OCCT and Core #3 (third core) came up with an error after 10 minutes with my exhaust case fans on medium and my intake fans on low.
I then reran OCCT straight after with all fans on high, and I managed to go through the whole hour with temperatures around 2C-3C lower than with everything on low.

I will fiddle around with the BIOS setting as you have advised above and will get back asap when I emerge 

Edit: I almost forgot to say, I noticed my RAM speeds increasing, however the speed settings are so strange that I decided to leave them be.
I have options like the following:
2.50A
3.00A
3.50A
...
2.66B
...
...
All the letters and ordering system really confuses me - and ideas?


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, it was indeed a RAM problem, and I have made the following adjustments:

Changed performance enhance from Turbo to Standard
Changed RAM voltage from 1.8 V to 1.9 V (steppings of 0.02 available)
Changed the RAM multiplier for frequency from Auto to 2.66C (apparently C means a FSB of 200MHz - doesn't mean anything to me)
Changed the CPU FSB from 306 MHz to 316 MHz

I didn't change the CPU voltage or the RAM timings or the PCI-E frequency (forgot about the PCI-E).

My RAM timings have changed from 5-5-5-18 to 5-6-6-19 and my FSB:RAM from 2:3 to 3:4.









What should be the next steps?

Meanwhile I'll do a 10 minute stress test in OCCT. Any advice on stress test settings?

Edit: The test passed, however, of course it was only for a short period and am wondering what would correct the problem produced when Core #3 failed at 306 MHz FSB. Decrease the multiplier or increase the CPU core voltage?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

take your timings off auto and input them manually to what the manufacture rates them for.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

Am I right in thinking that the recommended timings are as below?:









Here is my current setup:
CPU FSB: 333MHz (x9)
CPU Vcore: 1.30000V (will adjust if needed)
RAM multiplier: 2.40B (where B is for a 333MHz FSB)
RAM frequency: 800MHz (333 x 2.4)
RAM timings: Auto, 5-5-5-18 (will adjust if needed)
RAM voltage: 1.9V (will adjust if needed)

Core Temp shows idle at 24C-32C across the cores with 85C Tj. max.
What would be a safe Tj. max distance to have on load for everyday use?


Do you recommend I alter anything, e.g. voltage, before I continue upping the FSB? Also, what should I do about my FSB:RAM ratio currently at 5:6?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

your 5:6 ratio is fine. its ok to underclock your ram a bit but not overclock it. Those are safe timings that will work at 800mhz. I would try 4-4-4-12 if that dosent work then your stuck at 5-5-5-15 and i would put those in manually. When you go to up the voltage sometimes you will need to up it several times before it will boot. The only limiting factore is how far are you willing to go to get your cpu stable. The higher the voltage the more heat is produced and thus a shorten life span. For the TJ max use intels recommened for the processor.

Edit: as stated above set your ram to the max voltage the manufacture recommends


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

My default timings are 5-5-5-18; should I still go for timings with a low tRAS?

Surely when monitoring your temperatures via software, you should look at the difference between readings and the Tj. max as that is how the software obtains the results? If so, how close to the Tj. max should you get until it is no longer considered suitable for daily (2-4 hrs @ load) use?

I will be sure to set my RAM voltage to 2.1V when I reboot.


I recently ran an OCCT stress test set for an hour, while I went downstairs to watch TV, and unfortunately my PC had a premature shutdown which obviously flags up instability.
My idle temperatures are still low:









Any ideas what the likely cause is?

BIOS settings are still as follows:
CPU FSB: 333MHz (x9)
CPU Vcore: 1.30000V (will adjust if needed)
RAM multiplier: 2.40B (where B is for a 333MHz FSB)
RAM frequency: 800MHz (333 x 2.4)
RAM timings: Auto, 5-5-5-18 (will adjust if needed)
RAM voltage: 1.9V (will adjust if needed)


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking at my Core Temp logs, the OCCT stress test never 'started' and the reset seems to have occured a minute before or maybe right when the stress test should have started. With temperatures being recorded every 10 seconds, and the last one reading standard 23C-32C values, it is impossible to tell when happened to the CPU just before reboot.
The PC was running for just 26 minutes before this period.
After the PC rebooted, it ran fine for a further hour and a half (30 minutes of which after the first hour, I was surfing the internet).

Hope that helps in some way.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

make sure your ram speed does not go above it stated speed. 3.1/3.2 is the max you will get out of your cpu.

enter ram timmings manually and the ram voltage.
set pci-e to 100

most likely you have a ram error if the temps seem ok. But as for the TJ max with real temp or core temp you should have it set to 100.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

If I have the Tj. max set to 100, what temperatures should I keep below?

RAM timings, voltage and PCI-E all manually set.

Should I increase my core voltage?


I ran OCCT again for 10 minutes whilst keeping an eye on everything, and enetered a blue screen about 1 minute into the stress test (i.e. 1 minute after the 1 minute monitoring). All I managed to pick out from the blue screen were "crash dump" which I don't suppose means anything useful.
The windows pop up states the following:
Problem signature:


> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
> Locale ID:	2057
> 
> ...


C:\Windows\Minidump\060310-18860-01.dmp just has a bunch of text about .dll and .sys


Any ideas? If it is indeed a RAM problem, how can the settings be altered to stabalise it considering I already have it at 800MHz with timings of 5-5-5-18 with 2.1V?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

With a Core2, I try and keep the temps no higher than low to mid 60's on load. Lower is better, naturally.

You can bump up the vcore a touch, if you think you need more stability. Max recommended vcore from Intel should be 1.3625v., same as the E8500 in those jpegs I attached. Had mine jacked right up, trying to get more clock speed for [email protected], but it doesn't run all that well on two cores. Thing about voltage, it equals heat. Up it, and your temps will also increase, always best to use the lowest vcore that's stable. That applies to all the voltages, lower and stable is always better than higher and stable, though I'm one to talk eh. 

Sounds like you're making a good go of it.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you know what was likely to cause the crash?


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here are my BIOS settings, should they shed any light on the problem and solution:


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just carried a Prime95 Blend (tests some of everything, lots of RAM tested) which resulted in a blue screen after around 2-3 minutes.
I then ran a Prime95 Small FFTs (maximum FPU stress, data fits in L2 cache, RAM not tested much) which resulted in a blue screen within seconds.

Does this suggest that there is a problem with the CPU and not the RAM?

If so, what should I change? If I do change the Vcore, by how much do you recommend?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do the max cpu test and see what happens, my guess is its your ram.

make sure the ram hasn't gone over its rated speed of under 800 MHz, make sure you set the voltages to what the manufacturer states and enter the ram timmings manually do not under clock it just set the ram manually i.e 5-5-5-15 or whatever it is.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

As shown by the BIOS pictures above, everything about the RAM is set manually as intended:
800MHz, 5-5-5-18, 2.1V
http://www.ocztechnology.com/produc..._6400_vista_performance_gold_4gb_dual_channel

Is there anything wrong with the above?


How can I go about doing a max CPU test and a minimal RAM test?


Did you read the following?:


> I just carried a Prime95 Blend (tests some of everything, lots of RAM tested) which resulted in a blue screen after around 2-3 minutes.
> I then ran a Prime95 Small FFTs (maximum FPU stress, data fits in L2 cache, RAM not tested much) which resulted in a blue screen within seconds.
> 
> Does this suggest that there is a problem with the CPU and not the RAM?
> ...


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dealmaster13 said:


> As shown by the BIOS pictures above, everything about the RAM is set manually as intended:
> 800MHz, 5-5-5-18, 2.1V
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/produc..._6400_vista_performance_gold_4gb_dual_channel
> 
> ...


I increased the Vcore from 1.30000 to 1.35000, however, the BIOS and CPU-Z only reports a maximum of 1.30V - is this natural?

The result was a much more stable Prime95 Small FFTs test which held successful for 12 tests (see link to image below), after which I manually terminated the program.

Do you now think that my RAM is stable?

Also, surely there isn't a problem going over 800MHz considering that it did so automatically when I was increasing the FSB by 10MHz up to 306MHz resulting in a 918MHz RAM frequency?

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/2204/prime95.png


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

to make sure you have a stable system you need to run prime 95 for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps.

Why not switch of auto restart on blue screen so you can read the blue screen messages properly? if you do not know how to do it you do this

Right click my computer > select properties > advanced > startup & recovery > uncheck auto restart this will display the blue screen so you can see the whole message byt means you will have to press the reset button to get your pc to restart.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks.

I have my Vcore down to 1.32500 from 1.35000

I will run an extended stress test when I can and get back to you.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Like stated before. If unstable up the Vcore by the next available voltage. You may have to do this several times before it becomes stable. 3.0ghz is probably about all your gona get out of this. All your other settings look fine. I would run OCCT for an hour. If it doesn't pass up Vcore by next available and try again. Keep doing this untill it either stable or the temps are too high. If you can not get it stable you may need to back your OC off. When you can pass OCCT run prime. If all goes well you may consider it a successful OC at which you may now return some settings back to stock like C1E. 

When your done OCing try bumping the memory back down to the manufactures lowest rated setting and see if its stable. No point in Over volting the memory if it does not need it.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

How do I decide if a temperature is too high for stress testing? I've always thought that B3 models have a Tj. max 10C lower than G0 models, is this true?

Do you also suggest I tighten timings if possible, and if so what are the consequences?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I would tighten the timings the best you can. The tighter the faster. Worst will happen is it will become unstable and you will have to loosen them back up. For your chip it is 80c for tj max and with that setting you need to keep it below 60c for 24/7 use.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

So in other words stay at least 20C away from the Tj. max?

If 5-5-5-18 is the default and recommended settings at 400MHz, what timings should I try out, what impact will it have, and what influences how tightly you can set them?

Thanks a lot


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

For your temps basically but keep in mind the lower the temps the better. My OC in my sig under full load was 56c. At 4.16ghz it was just too high for me 65-70ish.

For the ram quality will be what determines how tight you can go. Tightest i ever got with my ram at 800mhz was 4-3-4-9. Couldn't tell a difference from 4-4-4-12 so i leave it at said speed.

Give 4-4-4-12 a try.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I never like to go above 60 degrees with core 2 duos or quads. I have my 3GHz core 2 duo at 4GHz and my temps never go above 52 degrees at full load after 6.5Hrs of running prime95 at the full cpu stress test.

Some motherboards have a cut off point for ram, in my motherboard manual it says never to go below 800MHz if overclocking and it is a good rule to foolow not to go above your rams rated speed. My ram is rated at 1066MHz and I have it running at 1064MHz I havent altered the timmings from the original of 5-5-5-15.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

How do you monitor your temperatures, and are you relating to core or CPU temperature? By Everest, everything looks nice and low, however if I switch to a program that uses a 100C Tj. max, I can easily hit 70C.

I am guessing I can tighten timings simply by decreasing any of the 4 values in turn and then stress testing, or should there be specific timing patterns that I should stick to?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

i use real temp or core temp.

you need better cooling because having the TJ max at 100 is what it should be set at.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

It seems like the Artic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 is the bottleneck by a large margin.

I'm starting to get confused because MonsterMiata says that the Tj. max should be set to 80C, with me thinking it was 90C and you saying it is 100C 

How could I monitor my CPU temperature as well as my core temperatures? Is your 52C the max core temperature or the CPU temperature? Also, would the BIOS CPU temperature on a warm boot be similar of below the temperatures when running windows on idle, and if lower, by how much?

Currently on 1.33750V from 1.32500


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the 52 degrees i get is for each core. well actually its 52 for core 0 and 48 for core 1.

The bios temp will always be quite high as its using your cpu a lot.

TJ max setting is preference really. 72.2 degrees c is your cpu cut off point.

download real temp which is free and prime95. run prime 95 on full whack cpu test whilst real temps is displaying and you will see your temps rise or you could download OCCT and do the 1 hour test.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've changed Core Temp to show distance to Tj. max instead to avoid confusion, and I'm idling at 50C-60C from Tj. max with my fans on low.

I may invest in a CPU water cooler such as the Corsair H50 in the near future, should I upgrade anything (or do you have other suggestions?) especially to prepare for a future upgrade to 1366+.

1.33750V passes a 1hr OCCT small data set, while 1.32500V halted at 10 minutes.

I currently have my FSB at 333MHz and my RAM multiplier at 2.4, resulting in a RAM frequency of 800MHz (standard recommended PC2-6400). Would it not be a very good idea to increase my RAM multiplier, as I hear tightening RAM timings results in minimal performance? If tightening timings is worthwhile, again, which ones should I decrease and how much by?

I've decreased my RAM voltage from 2.1V to 2.0V.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Intel tjmax/MAN1F3ST/IntelTjmax.jpg

I only give reference to what intel states which is 80c. Green is more experienced than me so if he says use 100c id use a 100.

Distance to tj max is the important one though because you can not change that. I apologize for the confusion. 

Setting the tj max just changes what temp you actually see but does not affect the distance to tj max. Distance to tj max is a count down till your screwed lol. Keep it above 30c under full load for 24/7


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Would full load mean stress testing or using everyday applications and games?

Do you have any suggestions on superior CPU cooling? I also have room for a side fan, that could be an intake fan?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Side fans create more heat because they disrupt the air flow from front to back by creating dead spots, personal experience with this. Full load would be stress testing.

I like the zalman coolers myself. They seem a bit pricy but do the job well.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

I'll post back here should I need further help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

zalman is a good choice.

As for the TJ max I just keep it at 100 because the cpu will shut off long before then. Putting the TJ max at 80 like MonsterMiata says then the cpu will shut off and temps and TJ max will be all in line if you are quick enough to notice all those readings at the same time.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just bumped into a website called http://www.frostytech.com/ which seems to have a plethora of reviews on CPU coolers, and a latest comparison sheet here.

Any specific models that catch your eye?

Any opinions on fan modding, dual fan setups, water cooling or standalone CPU water coolers?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Noctua in your link is very good performing, specially at low noise levels. Only issue is size, at the noctua site, they have compatability lists, see if it can even be installed on the motherboard in the first place. Then there's case size, and ram height, if your ram has tall heatspreaders, it can affect the mounting orientation, or make coexistance unlikely. 
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en

Here's a picture I took of a D14 beside a Scythe Ninja2, which is also a rather large unit, and the intel stock cooler. Probably not the best angle, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for chipping in.

I'll give the new Noctua serious consideration, although it is new and extremely expensive in the UK.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Dealmaster13 said:


> Thanks for chipping in.
> 
> I'll give the new Noctua serious consideration, although it is new and extremely expensive in the UK.


you get what you pay for.

I always use www.overclockers.co.uk for my stuff


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I went for OcUK once, partly because a friend of mine is a loyal there, however I recently bought from Aria because they're cheaper for value parts.

I'll be sure to have a thorough look around when the time comes, and of course, there will be new products.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi again,

Recently, my computer has been performing wierdly when I switch it on.

Sometimes (has happened 3 times), when I press the power button on my computer, it revs the fans, then shortly after (~1-3 seconds, regular fixed time period) the PC switches off then 'back on' again (after 1-3 seconds, regular fixed time period) with no notable signs of error afterwards. Functionality and stress testing are fine.

Over the past two days, my PC has went through 4 boot ups (2 yesterday and 2 today). The first, third and fourth ones were cold boots and had the problem above, while the second was an arguably warm boot and didn't have the problem above.

I haven't altered my BIOS settings for at least 4 days, and no boot affecting software has since been installed. The interiors of the case may of course have been nudged. The computer has also been reporting significant record low CPU temperatures over the past 2 days for unknown reasons.

Advice much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check your psu voltages in the BIOS


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

No problems on a simple restart.

Constant 3.296V and 12.175V.

The CPU and RAM voltages flicker, however they've done that for as long as I've checked.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you set the ram voltage or do you have it set to auto? if you have it on auto you need to set it manually to what the manufacturer states.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

It is set to 2.0V manually, and the manufacturer states a recommended 2.1V EVP, however a default 1.8V.

I was advised the gradually reduce my RAM voltage earlier on.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I always set it to what the manufacturer states when I overclock, I never under volt anything.

The problem you may have is I believe your q6600 is not the G0 stepping one the G0 stepping ones are the ones that are good at overclocking although you can still overclock it you may run it to trouble or a bottleneck.

try putting the ram to 2.1 and see what happens.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have B3 written all over the topic XD

I'll will set the RAM at 2.1V and let it run for a few days.

How do I utilise EVP by the way?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Dealmaster13 said:


> I have B3 written all over the topic XD
> 
> I'll will set the RAM at 2.1V and let it run for a few days.
> 
> How do I utilise EVP by the way?


you dont.

I meant your cpu you should be the G0 stepping not the B3


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Alright, well I bumped the voltage up to 2.1V and there hasn't been the problem so far after 2 cold boots.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

hopefully it wont come back, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, will do in 3 days.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just had another hiccup on cold boot this afternoon.

Any ideas before I delve into the case?


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

It is still happening and haven't got a clue why.

It's so systematic, yet random and not showing any other signs of fault.

Any help? :'(


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you tested the ram with memtest86? (test one stick at a time for several passes)

have you ran a virus check?

Just out of interest run CHKDSK and download the hard drive manufacturers diagnostic utility and run it.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have done a virus check.

I will do a memtest and chkdsk


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Dealmaster13 said:


> I have done a virus check.
> 
> I will do a memtest and chkdsk


most often when overclocking its the ram that gives up before the cpu. by checking the hard drive and doing a virus scan this will elimiinate those and running memtest will either prove or disprove its the ram.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

If the RAM has a problem, how can this be fixed?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Lower the OC or better quality ram.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I see; so not a permanent failure.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep as said either lower the overclock or get ram that can handle FSB changes. RAM I recommend are corsair, Geil, OCz and crucial ballistix.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Id like to also throw in G.Skill. Good ram as well.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> Id like to also throw in G.Skill. Good ram as well.


forgot about G Skill


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> forgot about G Skill


Love this ram, before i talked to you about Ocing i had my ram at 1000mhz with that asus board i was using. Stock is 800mhz :laugh:


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have OCZ Gold, however, I recognise that Gold is simply value memory.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

OCz gold is ok but their raptor stuff is great.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

I know - I suppose you're talking about Reaper RAM.

It was so unfortunate that when I actually had the money to get round buying some RAM, the prices were at least double they were a year before including the fact that many quality DDR2 series such as Reaper and Ballistix were no longer being sold here.

Next step is to of course go for a 1366 with DDR3, with DDR2 clearly already becoming phased out.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Dealmaster13 said:


> I know - I suppose you're talking about Reaper RAM.
> 
> It was so unfortunate that when I actually had the money to get round buying some RAM, the prices were at least double they were a year before including the fact that many quality DDR2 series such as Reaper and Ballistix were no longer being sold here.
> 
> Next step is to of course go for a 1366 with DDR3, with DDR2 clearly already becoming phased out.


yep sorry did mean reaper, raptors a hard drive.

DDR3 will become mainstream at some point but it isn't up to scratch yet, the latencies are still too slow. Anyway you need a ddr3 capable board for ddr 3.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you think my problem could be anything to do with the PSU being upside down?

I'm truly puzzled, however I haven't ran a memtest yet as I need to plug in an optical drive.


----------

